# 1d4 or 1d3 +lens



## blksporty (Nov 3, 2012)

Howdy folks,
I've been visiting here for a while as a guest, finely decided to join up. Looks like a group of wise Canon lovers. I need some of that knowledge and advise now.
Here's what I have, 50d, 28-135, 70-300 both kit lens, and a 100-400 L 5.6. What my question is....
I have the money to buy either a 1d4 alone, or a 1d3 and a 70-200L 2.8 I am starting to shoot some sports, and want more fps the 50d only has 6fps while the 1d has 10fps. I'm not a pro photog and likely will never be, I just love to shoot pics.
If it were you which choice would you make and why. All replies will we welcome and appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## blksporty (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, I've never seen a forum where NOBODY had an opinion.....or is it just that you folks don't give info to newbies?


----------



## tomusan (Nov 4, 2012)

Howdy blksporty,


The answer to your question is simple: go for the markiii - 70-200L 2.8 I combo! Most people, especially many of the 'wise Canon lovers' on this forum, have the tendency to go for the latest and best, probably not shooting many pictures worth looking at but trying to feel better about there inadequacies by having that expensive piece of kit hanging around their necks...
In your case, not having your live(lihood) depending on it, and just enjoying a damn fine hobby, you would be nuts not to go for a brilliant camera WITH a good lens on top of it chance!

Happy shootings!


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 4, 2012)

That's not true, sometimes people think you'll get by with google.

Depends on what you shoot indoors, the 1d4 is really king with the iso, and even for outdoors, the 1d4 would work well with the 70-300 and 100-400.

The thing is, the 1d3 has issues with focus, even with a good copy, they hesitate to focus sometimes.

This is what I would do sell the 50d and the 70-300 if you arent beforehand, and grad some primes

-50mm 1.8/1.4
-canon 85mm 1.8: awesome focus
-canon 135 f2

These will work for volleyball, basketball, etc.

On a baseball, football, soccer, lacrosse field('s), etc. the 100-400 will work great, even at night, because of the large lights, and the great iOS of the 1d4.

-one last thing, you could always sell the 100-400 for a 70-200 2.8, get the 2x converter, and a monopod, and then your set.


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 4, 2012)

tomusan said:


> Howdy blksporty,
> 
> The answer to your question is simple: go for the markiii



He's right, the 1d3 is still pretty good, and what I ment by "that's not true," is that the people who post sometimes don't want to answer "vs. questions," simply because google and review can answer that.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd go for the 1D III over the 1D IV in your situation. (I'd only go for the 1D IV because I use video as well)

If you pick up the 70-200 f/2.8 as well, I'd be inclined to sell your 70-300 and 50D.. And if you could afford it, possibly sell your 28-135 and pick up a 24-70 f/2.8 mark I  Or pick up some primes. 

Best of luck!


----------



## myocyte (Nov 4, 2012)

Personally, I would go with the 1DIII and upgrade your glass if you're on a budget. I have never used a 1DIV but I have owned the Canon 1DIII and had no problems with the AI servo AF issue. It was an awesome camera and took some great shots for me. Just check to make sure the serial number has the updates and that the camera is a Yellow dot (includes all the checks/fixes). The reasons I would choose a 1DIV over a 1DIII is better ISO performance, better LCD screen (the 1DIII screen was pretty low quality), and video. If your livelihood doesn't depend on missing a couple of shots, I think you will find the 1DIII to have more than adequate AF, especially considering the enormous savings between a used 1DIII and 1DIV.


----------



## tiger82 (Nov 4, 2012)

My ability to shoot sports with a 50D went up greatly when I got a 70-200 IS f/2.8. Put your saved money toward a better camera in a year or two and go for great glass. A 1D4 with your current glass will get you mediocre shots but at a great frame rate.


----------



## PavelR (Nov 4, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> My ability to shoot sports with a 50D went up greatly when I got a 70-200 IS f/2.8. Put your saved money toward a better camera in a year or two and go for great glass. A 1D4 with your current glass will get you mediocre shots but at a great frame rate.


+1
Glass, AF or good MF, the reasonable ISO + correct exposure time make the image look great, not fps...
(Or 5d3 for better low light AF. I have 1d4 and FPS do not help much in 95% of sports, you need to catch the exact moment.)


----------



## DB (Nov 4, 2012)

If you can afford the 1DIV then get one while you still can. Don't know which part of the world you're based in, but in Europe anyway very few for sale (just checked on eBay only 3 for sale in UK pop. 60 million and 7 for sale in USA pop. 311 million).

The 1DIV is becoming rare and is a highly sought after body. It depends on how long too you intend to hold onto it, if it is just for a short while, then you intend to trade up again to 5D3 or 1DX or 7D2 or whatever, then this may be a factor too.


----------



## tiger82 (Nov 4, 2012)

PavelR said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > My ability to shoot sports with a 50D went up greatly when I got a 70-200 IS f/2.8. Put your saved money toward a better camera in a year or two and go for great glass. A 1D4 with your current glass will get you mediocre shots but at a great frame rate.
> ...


Are we in agreement that better glass with a 50D will be better that a kit lens with a 1D4? Or not? My sports shots did get better when I paired my 50D with a 70-200 IS f/2.8 and improved a bit more when I went to a 7D. Saving my $ for a 1Dx. I'd like to get the shots in between the ones I get with the 7D as the frame rate goes from 8fps to 12fps.


----------



## blksporty (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the feed back.... I was looking for real world experience thus didnt google. I wanted people who had used either the 1d3 or 1d4 and looks like I got some good input.
I'm going to get the 70-200 2.8 but it's just a question of now or later. I found a 1d4 with 85000 clicks, looks great for 3400.00 but I can get a 1d3 for about 12-1400.00 so I'm undecided. I'm like a kid, I WANT BOTH NOW LOL I will sell the 20-300 as I hardly use it, and I will replace the 28-135 as funds become available with something better.

Again thanks for the replies.


----------



## PavelR (Nov 5, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> PavelR said:
> 
> 
> > tiger82 said:
> ...


We are in an agreement.
(Better glass improve the technical quality of an image the most. I listed some characteristics that influence an IQ the most.)
(I have set 9fps on my 1D4, because AF needs more time to follow the subject than it is available in the highest FPS, but generally fps do not help me in group indoor/outdoor sports or any athletics disciplines - only one moment is the best and it is needed to press the shutter release just before the moment. I've also used spray and pray  with new camera, but now one shot at the best time is better technique for me...)


----------

